# 38" eye off catawba



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

I get nice eye,yesterday,after celebratin,we mesure the eye,was 38"and 19#,then we packed and find the state park after 3 hours.i got home mesure the eye and it was 28" and 9#,i can not figure out,how the fish can shrink by factor 10,sombody had to swich my bucket.
ice was good,and lot of fourweelers and snowmobiles,few fourweelers got stock in snow drift,first 100 yards to going on ice.
very nice to be out,for change the holes were not freezing.

snag


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Glad to see your tongue was firmly in your check. We don'tneed another round of BS.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice one Snag!


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Snag I get a big kick out of reading your posts!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats Snag :B


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

I was investigating,who could swich my backet?
I fished by my self,that is ruled out.
I had coke,you know not in the powder,that is to expensive,and you will not find,the way back to state park.just coke in the can,from aldi,i do not think it was from the old days recepie.
propably whot mes me up,it was to much fresh air,and metrick mesuraments.

snag


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Ha! I can hear you tell the story.
Nice Fladen Suit!


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> I was investigating,who could swich my backet?
> I fished by my self,that is ruled out.
> I had coke,you know not in the powder,that is to expensive,and you will not find,the way back to state park.just coke in the can,from aldi,i do not think it was from the old days recepie.
> propably whot mes me up,it was to much fresh air,and metrick mesuraments.
> ...


Send that measuring stick back to Bratislava, it does not work here. You give me a little EREKSION when I read the header!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Shrinkage! You took that fish out of the warm water and into the cold air - and, well, it shrinks - like most things will...


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't worry by Monday afternoon it will be 40 inches...
I am waiting on the pic-texts from guys claiming they were there and saw it


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Lmao only you snag....are you sure you wernt measuring in centimeters


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

I have to go tomorrow back,and do that think again and see where was the problem.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I saw Snag, can't miss that suit.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I meet you in the parking lot 2 Sundays ago snag. We were unloading next to that airboat. You didn't have that snazy suit on thoughThat


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> Glad to see your tongue was firmly in your check. We don'tneed another round of BS.


Funniest thing is all the way down here in C-Bus theres a guy at every one of my accounts saying "hey, you see a pic of that 40" walleye through the ice on erie?"... i just smile an say yea its a hogg eh. 

Nice fish happy snag!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

I was there yesterday,ice was perfect,i got one eye 27",on pimple silver/green,then I mis 2,i st tip ups,and noting tuch them all day,i think they need movment,weather was butiful,tolked to few guys,5 guys had 15 eyes.if you have chance ,beter go,we may have,2 or 3 weeks if we are lucky and is over,it fly fast.


----------

